# how many wpg for a hex?



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

im running a 20g hex and trying to grow low light plants w/o co2. its 24 inches tall, would a 23w cfl bulb be enough?

plants are java ferns, mosses, vals, hygro and elodea.


----------

